# Yo



## K' Evans (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey, I am a newcomer here. Briefly, I am 25 years old and taking up JKD and Kali. Not sure what else to say, I have posted up a long chunk in this other thread but I look forward to participating in this forum. I have been more of a vetern Internet forum poster than a "martial artist" so I recognise a good and supportive community forum when I see one!


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome aborad! You had a great first post, good questions.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome, again, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## exile (Feb 4, 2007)

Greetings, K'E, and welcome to MT! You've definitely come to the right place, and it's good to have you with us.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## MJS (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## matt.m (Feb 4, 2007)

welcome


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## TKDDAD (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talks.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT! ...  happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 5, 2007)

Welome and enjoy yourself


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Raiderbeast (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------



## K' Evans (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks! I really feel welcomed here. Looking forward to converse with all of you.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Think you're right about the quality here.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Tames D (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

